# Ride bindings



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

... did you check out their website...? 2010-2011 | Ride Snowboards

Both of them should be stiffer than the Technine bindings. The RX is an upgraded form of the EX basically, apparently a bit more flexible than the EX. If you want something that's meant for hard charging, however, I'd go with the SPI. 
(Both should be an upgrade over the Technine's though)


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Between the RX and SPi for hard charging, I'd go SPi. They are stiff bindings but they are incredibly responsive and parkable (to a point).


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Also look into the nrc's - same chasis as the spi, but with adjustable cant beds (at least that was the diff when I bought my '09s). Good solid binders and the webbed cap strap is super grippy. Cant beds are nice too. Basically Ride binders are solid and have great features. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I rocked SPi's for years until they just got too stiff for my back and knees to deal with. That said they are super responsive, like instant your body moves the board reacts responsive. Definitely solid but not forgiving at all...I'd also suggest you look into the NRc's. They do share the same stiff chassis as the SPi but with the canted footbeds and IIRC they have the RX high-back which allows for a bit more flex than the super stiff SPi high-back. 

I'm looking into the NRc's myself for next season if I don't decide to go with the Flow NXT-AT's instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Between the RX and SPi for hard charging, I'd go SPi. They are stiff bindings but they are incredibly responsive and parkable (to a point).


most of my "park" riding is jump, kickers, and hips. rails are not my friend... on ANY board.


surfstar said:


> Also look into the nrc's - same chasis as the spi, but with adjustable cant beds (at least that was the diff when I bought my '09s). Good solid binders and the webbed cap strap is super grippy. Cant beds are nice too. Basically Ride binders are solid and have great features. :thumbsup:


i think the turn off i had to the nrc binding was the price point. at that much id rather go else where and pick up a pair of 390s. 

thats what i REALLY want. the shop im looking at has some really good deals. i may just pick up a lid and go elsewhere for bindings though. is it just me or are 390s hard to find (size 12 boot)?


lisevolution said:


> I'm looking into the NRc's myself for next season if I don't decide to go with the Flow NXT-AT's instead.


ive ridden a pair of flows and like the binding itself. but i have boots with the BOA and dont like how the strap sits right up against the wheel. so im going to stick with strap ins, and i do know that i like the toe cap.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> i may just pick up a lid and go elsewhere for bindings though. is it just me or are 390s hard to find (size 12 boot)?


Rome 390 Bindings · Snowboard Bindings · SHORELINE of TAHOE


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you want something stiff, rigid and responsive then the 390's are not the way to go. Dont get me wrong I love the 390's and they are sick binders but they are just to soft and more of a park binding for what you seem to want. If you like the Rome line the Targas are my all time favorite bindings park to pow they do it all. But if your set on Ride then the Spi's are your best bet. very responsive but as someone esle said they are hard on your feet and legs. I had to return mine not because performance but because they were killing my feet. And finally you mentioned the cartels, this is one of my most hated bindings, the forward lean on these things is rediculous, your quads will be burning all day. My friends that ride the cartels never noticed it untill they rode my board with the targas now they cant stand there bindings and since then bought new ones. IMO they are just way over rated and every pair of burton bindings ive owned has given me nothing but problems from the ratchets freezing, ripping through latters constantly, straps snapping of while riding, and cracked heel cups. anyways good luck with what you choose


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> i think the turn off i had to the nrc binding was the price point. at that much id rather go else where and pick up a pair of 390s.
> 
> thats what i REALLY want. the shop im looking at has some really good deals. i may just pick up a lid and go elsewhere for bindings though. is it just me or are 390s hard to find (size 12 boot)?


I'm not sure if you're anywhere near it, but the Alpine Store in Kirkswood (St. Louis suburb) has a bunch of 390's priced at $125 (granted, last I checked). You might try giving them a call and seeing if you can pick one up or have them send one out to you if that's what you really want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, ill keep my eyes open. ive got a 3k mile road trip coming up and then i go back to school. so after all that, id like to treat myself to some new bindings... hell, by then chances are the 2011 stuff will be out. shoreoftahoe has them for the same price. im just at a loss to be honest.

i find surfing so much easier, talk to my shaper, and tell him what i want out of a board and what i think will give it to me. paddle out, drop in, and charge...

what would you recomend? i like jumps, big and small, flowing natural terrain, pumping in and out of pockets generating speed, hard carving, and at the end of the day... transition aka pipe. (i surf, and skate a lot of transition/pools/bowls/minis/pipes as well. anything that feels surfy is a good vibe) would the targas be a better option over the 390s? i dont find fatigue stopping me at the end of the day, i charge harder than most. price isnt much of an object but i cant justify spending over $150 on a set of bindings.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Targas are what you want , I believe they are the most versitile and adjustable binding out. you can throw in these special inserts to stiffen up the bindings when you want the response to carve hard, and then pop them right out if you take a lap through the park for a whole different more forgiving binding. You wont be dissapointed with them.

what board are you riding tho? if you are looking for a surfy feel, and you have a few $$ for a board look into the skate banana, the camber on that board makes it have a very surfy feel. but you will be giving up responsivness when charging hard on the groomers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

"surfy" is a relative term. my surfing isnt going to be like everyone elses. and just like snowboarding, every surfboard is going to ride different.

but ive got a duece and eldorado that i ride. i got a good deal on the duece and scored the eldo for free. last season was actually my first time out. that being said, 3rd time out i was airing above the coping of an 18ft super pipe. (i skate tranny/pools/bowls and charge double overhead barreling waves all day long) i like going fast, and i like tranny.... though im not sure in which order. i have come to the conclusion that traditional camber is what i want to stick with for the time being.








i may treat myself to a new deck at the end of the year when everything is on sale again. im not sure yet, but i do know that i want to get a quality set of bindings.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I rocked SPi's for years until they just got too stiff for my back and knees to deal with. That said they are super responsive, like instant your body moves the board reacts responsive. Definitely solid but not forgiving at all...I'd also suggest you look into the NRc's. They do share the same stiff chassis as the SPi but with the canted footbeds and IIRC they have the RX high-back which allows for a bit more flex than the super stiff SPi high-back.
> 
> I'm looking into the NRc's myself for next season if I don't decide to go with the Flow NXT-AT's instead.


NRCs are discontinued for 2010-2011 I believe. I'm not exactly sure if the new Double Agent binders are a direct replacement for the NRCs...but they have everything the same as last years NRCs execpt for the adjustable canting (they do offer 2 wedgie footbeds tho - 3 and 4).


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (Jul 9, 2010)

Dam......... Kinda bummed the NRC's are Discontinued... glad I picked up a set late last year....

WAY better than my burton cartels...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride has a new pair of bindings out for 2011... Double Agents. Adjustable flex in the straps.

http://www.snowboards.net/free-ship...deDoubleAgent&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> I rocked SPi's for years until they just got too stiff for my back and knees to deal with. That said they are super responsive, like instant your body moves the board reacts responsive. Definitely solid but not forgiving at all...I'd also suggest you look into the NRc's. They do share the same stiff chassis as the SPi but with the canted footbeds and IIRC they have the RX high-back which allows for a bit more flex than the super stiff SPi high-back.
> 
> I'm looking into the NRc's myself for next season if I don't decide to go with the Flow NXT-AT's instead.


how would the SPI's hold up in Big White / Silverstar like conditions?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

doonparm said:


> how would the SPI's hold up in Big White / Silverstar like conditions?


they're more for the rockies than the monashees


----------

